# ABC M Co Stl ??



## DouglasFresh1980 (Apr 7, 2018)

Any help with ID and date range would be so much appreciated. Found today along the shoreline on the intracoastal.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey Douglas. I don't actually know this bottle, but my guess is turn of the century. The "04" on the bottom might very well be the date. (1904). As a guess, it might be an Anheuser Busch bottle. It likely had a paper label on the upright side that has long ago been lost.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 8, 2018)

Anheuser Busch is a pretty likely guess.  They had a lot of light blue bottles with just "AB Co." on the base.  "St L" would be St Louis.


----------



## jarhead67 (Apr 8, 2018)

What looks like a C is actually a "G" and it all stands for Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Company out of St. Louis. That bottle would date from the 1890's on. Good info to reference at the following link for glass marks:

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------

